
You want your startup to be visible on TechCrunch, right? - yegor256a
https://www.yegor256.com/2019/04/09/beg-them.html
======
smithmayowa
This is definitely worthy of a trail, the number of asses we founders have to
kiss to get anywhere with our startup could use an increase anyway.

Makes me wonder if we really are changing the world by keeping so many peoples
butt wet with kisses, and not really making the world a better place.

